# Okuma Solterra SLR-10CS



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

This could be a real good surf reel ???

"Okuma Solterra Lever Drag SLR- 10CS"


Question I asked the Okuma Staff on the Okuma Board

"Hi Guys, As an interested Okuma surf casting fisherman, I noticed the new Solterra with "A 5 bearing system with instant anti-reverse"

Question:Where is the 5 other bearing placements, are they spool bearings like the free floating shaft in the Abu models?....Or something different. This reel could be a real sleeper for Atlantic and Gulf coast surf fishing if you have done things right.

Answer yesterday by Okuma

Yesterday, 05:09 PM 
Mark Rogers 
Fry Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 5 

I posted last week a question on the New Solterra 

*** Sorry for the late reply. All of the Okuma guys that patrol the boards have been away at shows. I should be able to help you though.


Hi Guys, As an interested Okuma surf casting fisherman, I noticed the new Solterra with "A 5 bearing system with instant anti-reverse"

*** This series is quickly growing in the surf community. The reels have good freespool for long distance casts considering it is a lever drag reel. The magnetic cast control system too is a plus for the surf fishermen. 

Question:Where is the 5 other bearing placements, are they spool bearings like the free floating shaft in the Abu models?....Or something different. This reel could be a real sleeper for Atlantic and Gulf coast surf fishing if you have done things right.

*** The 5 bearings are in fact located along the spool shaft. The location of the bearings allow the reel to get the best freespool available in a lever drag. There three bearings located on the shaft within the spool. There is another that is on the end of the spool shaft closest to the crank-side sideplate. The last bearing (other than the one way clutch or infinite anti reverse bearing) is located next to the pinion gear. 

These reels have been highly successful since we introduced them in the fall. This was the most heavily tested series of reels in the history of Okuma. Lot's of big fish have fallen to the Solterra's.

Let us know if you have any other questions.
__________________
Mark









New to the Okuma Family of reels this year is Solterra, a strong yet light weight graphite lever drag reel that once you pick up you will never want to put down. Two years in development resulted in a reel that features incredibly smooth yet highly durable oversized stainless steel gears housed in a drop-down gear box that provides high speed line retrieval with incredible power and comfort. The drag system utilizes Okuma’s own Carbonite drag washers and Cal's Multi Purpose drag grease, but the stand out feature on the Solterra is the fully adjustable sealed magnetic cast control system that allows the Solterra to be cast much further than normal lever drag reels, with incredible back lash control. The Solterra series come in a 6.2: high speed open top model, perfect for saltwater jigging, as well as a 4.2:1 power house levelwind model.
Solterra Features:

Carbonite : Heat resistant drag washers 
XL gearing on all High-speed "S" models 
Machine cut stainless steel gears on all sizes 
4 stainless steel HPB ball bearings 
Double pawl silent anti-reverse system 
Ergo Grip handle knobs 
Lightweight, corrosion resistant graphite frame 
Cold forged gold anodized aluminum spools 
Oversized stainless steel On/Off clicker ratchet 

Model Gear ratios Bearings Weight Line retrieve Monofilament line capacity 
(diameter in mm.) Frame Side
plates Spool MSRP 
High-Speed Open Top Frame Reels 
SLR-10CS 6.2:1 4BB+1RB 23.0 41" 460/15 (0.37), 380/20 (0.42), 280/25 (0.48) GR GR AL $129.99 
SLR-15CS 6.2:1 4BB+1RB 24.2 41" 550/20 (0.42), 410/25 (0.48), 310/30 (0.55) GR GR AL $129.99 
Levelwind Reels 
SLR-10L 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 24.1 28" 460/15 (0.37), 380/20 (0.42), 280/25 (0.48) GR GR AL $139.99 
SLR-15L 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 25.5 28" 550/20 (0.42), 410/25 (0.48), 310/30 (0.55) GR GR AL $139.99 
Left-Handed Levelwind Reels 
SLR-10LX 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 24.2 28" 460/15 (0.37), 380/20 (0.42), 280/25 (0.48) GR GR AL $139.99 
SLR-15LX 4.2:1 4BB+1RB 25.5 28" 550/20 (0.42), 410/25 (0.48), 310/30 (0.55) GR GR AL $139.99


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yup, although it might be a little too large and heavy for some guys. I wasn't aware they were making a levelwind model as well. It's my understanding that Tiburon is now doing Okuma's engineering and that Okuma is actually manufacturing the Tiburon SST reels now. Looks like they are coming up in the world.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

does any one else think this would be a excellent budget sightcasting reel in this economy or for some braid jigging at the wrecks.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

treydunn48 said:


> does any one else think this would be a excellent budget sightcasting reel in this economy or for some braid jigging at the wrecks.


Should be good for the wrecks. Since I haven't casted one, I'm not sure about the sightcasting, how high the reel is, etc, but the price sure looks good.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I just got an email from a web tackle merchant at $99.00, I have to e-mail him back and find out the shipping cost. ......then I will decide.

About the height, they have the gear case dropped like the Penn 525 mag. I have the Convector and the Magnetix....and they are both low to the reel seat. If you look at the picture, you can see the off set gearbox ......Richard


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I think even the smallest one would be a handfull size wise unless you have big hands .... the small one is about the same size as a 40 size Daiwa .... for a couple dollars more yo can get the Proven Daiwa but no mag


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

my penn 309m is barely a handful and i wont purchase a 525mag because its to small i only buy reels such size as the saltist 40 for baitfishing but ill put up with something small such as a jerk jigger etc


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Bump. Has anyone purchased one of these yet have any feedback?


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 2 of the s model 10's. they are about the size of a squider but a bit narrower
they cast very well wiastth are cth otg and pendulum power casts without any blowups. both are casted on 13ftrs with 15# trilene xt with 2-5oz DCA beach bombs (english with breakaway wires
molded in).

hope this helps,
Curtis
"I hope there's a fish under all your casts."


----------

